

StartupBritain website links to malware site - piers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12904585

======
mbesto
> The exploit only affected users of Internet Explorer, including the most
> recent versions. Other browsers, including Firefox, were not affected.

Shocker!

------
dansingerman
Pretty much what you'd expect from a site that is fairly obviously a poorly
researched bunch of links thrown together to pay lip service to some ideal.

------
CallMeV
I'll bet there's egg on their faces right now. I'm sharing this news, and a
link back here.

------
azal
Who do you sue or blame in this Situation ?

